# bull dog remote start



## Chevra (Jan 25, 2010)

The bull dog system on my car just stopped working. What should I check first? Nothing works, like it wont start, unlock the doors or pop the trunk.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Are you trying to operate these features with the remote transmitter?? How's the battery in the transmitter?? Sounds like the battery may need replaced.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Chevra said:


> The bull dog system on my car just stopped working. What should I check first? Nothing works, like it wont start, unlock the doors or pop the trunk.


 As said check the remote first if the battery is good check the fuse on the remote stater(I hope it has one as bull dogs don't come with one on them) if everything is good so far check the connection on the power wire make sure its getting power, check ground, report back.


----------



## Chevra (Jan 25, 2010)

alright well i changed the battery and the remote lights up when i hit a button but nothing happens in the car. Where is this fuse that you talk about? Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Chevra said:


> alright well i changed the battery and the remote lights up when i hit a button but nothing happens in the car. Where is this fuse that you talk about? Thanks


 Should be on the "RED" wire for power, just test the wire make sure it is getting juice if so than you will need to re-program the remotes. I don't have any paper work on the bull dog, you could just go to a store and open a new one.........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The red and red/white stripe wire about 12 gauge should have a 30 amp fuse each on it. Also, you might need to re program the remotes to the system if the battery completely failed.


----------

